# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mountain Bike Patrol School - 2018



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: *Barre Police Department*
Date: May 22, 23, 24, 2018
Location: Barre, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

Host: *Merrimack College Police Department*
Date: June 13, 14, 15, 2018
Location: North Andover, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

Host: *Massachusetts Port Authority Police Department*
 Date: June 26, 27, 28, 2018
Location: Boston, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00


Host: *Wheaton College Police Department*
 Date: July 16, 17, 18, 2018
Location: Norton, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00


*To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]*

*Please do not call these Police Departments for reservations.*


----------

